# Change drugs?



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I have just had a 4th failed ICSI. On my sencond attempt I did get a positive but was a blited ovum. I'm at an NHS hospital but part paying for treatment (costing £2000).
I have been on Menepur for all of my cycles, 4 amps. When I called the hos they said I should have another go but up the dosage to 5 amps, I asked if the drug should be changed but they said no.
I only had 4 eggs collected, three fertilised but two were only good enough (1 grade 8, 1 grade 9, 10 being best)
What do think of this, should I make any changes.
Thanks 
Maxi.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



maxi said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have just had a 4th failed ICSI. On my sencond attempt I did get a positive but was a blited ovum.
> 
> Sorry to hear this
> ...


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank you Peter,

What can I ask then to do and what should they be offering to do?

Thanks,
Maxi


----------

